# Kenzie's (from Blazin Squad) training programme



## timhanlondon

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone had any info about Kenzie's training programme? I've looked but couldn't find anything online.

Thanks, T.


----------



## Judas

This some sort of sick joke?


----------



## stephy

Judas said:


> This some sort of sick joke?


 he looks pretty decent just now to be fair


----------



## weeman

yes i think he trains abs 8 days a week and eats nothing,hope that helped you out


----------



## Phez

weeman said:


> yes i think he trains abs 8 days a week and eats nothing,hope that helped you out


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad

i wish people would stop quoting me when i decide its a good idea to delete a comment :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kezz

weeman said:


> yes i think he trains abs 8 days a week and eats nothing,hope that helped you out


 yeah and some squat thrusts for legs


----------



## Phez

davetherave said:


> i wish people would stop quoting me when i decide its a good idea to delete a comment :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I do apolagize :whistling:

sorted :thumb:


----------



## Guest

davetherave said:


> i wish people would stop quoting me when i decide its a good idea to delete a comment :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Judas

I just found a picture of him...His legs don't look right with his body.


----------



## evad

ZEUS said:


>


it's not funny, it's a form of e-bullying im going to tell lorain


----------



## stephy

Judas said:


> I just found a picture of him...His legs don't look right with his body.


 ive never seen his legs, post the pic


----------



## Phez

davetherave said:


> it's not funny, it's a form of e-bullying im going to tell lorain


uh oh here come's trouble :lol:


----------



## Judas

stephy said:


> ive never seen his legs, post the pic


http://www.mrpaparazzi.com/post/9641/Woah-Look-At-Kenzie-From-Blazin-Squad.aspx

Probably edited to oblivion, I don't know, just don't look right :tongue: .


----------



## Phez

Judas said:


> http://www.mrpaparazzi.com/post/9641/Woah-Look-At-Kenzie-From-Blazin-Squad.aspx
> 
> Probably edited to oblivion, I don't know, just don't look right :tongue: .


It actually looks as tho they've copied and pasted his face onto some other chaps body :lol:


----------



## Kezz

QUADZILLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Markc

Phez said:


> It actually looks as tho they've copied and pasted his face onto some other chaps body :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It does


----------



## timhanlondon

Here is a pic:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_kNtguALR2Zw/SlYp8zHMFFI/AAAAAAAAUnc/CGYpCGbKowY/s1600-h/kenzz01.jpg


----------



## weeman

Judas said:


> http://www.mrpaparazzi.com/post/9641/Woah-Look-At-Kenzie-From-Blazin-Squad.aspx
> 
> Probably edited to oblivion, I don't know, just don't look right :tongue: .


no i think its probably that he just doesnt train and/or shave them/preen them like the rest of his body.

hmmm bicep boy anyone?my gym has about 50 of him training there :lol:


----------



## Phez

timhanlondon said:


> Here is a pic:
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_kNtguALR2Zw/SlYp8zHMFFI/AAAAAAAAUnc/CGYpCGbKowY/s1600-h/kenzz01.jpg


hmmmm I wondered why they wanted me to wear a bag over my head when they took those photos :whistling:


----------



## Phez

Anyone else getting tired of seeing pics of this goon? :tongue:


----------



## weeman

Kenzie workout plan

Monday-upper abs,side abs,bit of bicep

tuesday-middle abs,bit of chest

wednesday-off,wax and pose in mirror all day wondering where career went

thursday-upper abs side abs,bit of bicep

friday-middle abs,bit of chest

weekend off to party and vainly cling on to any hope of career moving forward by falling out of clubs where 'actual' celebreties are partying.


----------



## Phez

weeman said:


> Kenzie workout plan
> 
> Monday-upper abs,side abs,bit of bicep
> 
> tuesday-middle abs,bit of chest
> 
> wednesday-off,wax and pose in mirror all day wondering where career went
> 
> thursday-upper abs side abs,bit of bicep
> 
> friday-middle abs,bit of chest
> 
> weekend off to party and vainly cling on to any hope of career moving forward by falling out of clubs where 'actual' celebreties are partying.


You forgot the morning [email protected] :whistling:


----------



## pea head

Markc said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It does


Living proof that nap 50 pencil necks still exsist in nightclubs.


----------



## Jem

davetherave said:


> it's not funny, it's a form of e-bullying im going to tell lorain


Don't thing Lorraine gives a sh!t, neither does Lori Ann - try Lorian, I hear he's quite into this site


----------



## South Champ Jnr

Ummm am i the only person who thinks fair play?????

Yeah he probably does bicep curls in the squat rack, and yeah he probably wears a baseball cap and sweatbands whilst training, yeah he probably lifts his t-shirt up to mop his brow subsequently revealing his tensed abs...whilst holding a towel in his other hand, and yeah hes probs been training 8months and geared up for 7 months BUT at the end of the day he dont look bad for it! Infact id say he looks better than a HUGE majority of people who post on here!


----------



## weeman

South Champ Jnr said:


> Ummm am i the only person who thinks fair play?????
> 
> Yeah he probably does bicep curls in the squat rack, and yeah he probably wears a baseball cap and sweatbands whilst training, yeah he probably lifts his t-shirt up to mop his brow subsequently revealing his tensed abs...whilst holding a towel in his other hand, and yeah hes probs been training 8months and geared up for 7 months BUT at the end of the day he dont look bad for it! Infact id say he looks better than a HUGE majority of people who post on here!


mate,go,leave this site now and dont ever look back.

i used to love you.


----------



## evad

Jem said:


> Don't thing Lorraine gives a sh!t, neither does Lori Ann - try Lorian, I hear he's quite into this site


 :lol: i think you've proved my point

dyslexia, or retardeness is a real problem that should not be mocked :ban:


----------



## South Champ Jnr

weeman said:


> mate,go,leave this site now and dont ever look back.
> 
> i used to love you.


ive just reread my post............

ill leave now, i wont even collect my things.

Ill stay with a friend..........

he used to be in a boy band, we train together, then inject each others glutes then massage the site to disperse the oil


----------



## Phez

South Champ Jnr said:


> ive just reread my post............
> 
> ill leave now, i wont even collect my things.
> 
> Ill stay with a friend..........
> 
> he used to be in a boy band, we train together, then inject each others glutes then massage the site to disperse the oil


 :lol:


----------



## dongrammar

South Champ Jnr said:


> Ummm am i the only person who thinks fair play?????
> 
> Yeah he probably does bicep curls in the squat rack, and yeah he probably wears a baseball cap and sweatbands whilst training, yeah he probably lifts his t-shirt up to mop his brow subsequently revealing his tensed abs...whilst holding a towel in his other hand, and yeah hes probs been training 8months and geared up for 7 months BUT at the end of the day he dont look bad for it! Infact id say he looks better than a HUGE majority of people who post on here!


You know what I agree.


----------



## Jem

davetherave said:


> :lol: i think you've proved my point
> 
> dyslexia, or retardeness is a real problem that should not be mocked :ban:


 :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Mullen

Probably get ripped here but i still fair play to him, Better than what he was before. But there is no need for a sprayed on top and to pose holding up a drink to try and tense. I remember when i used to do that :whistling: .


----------



## Captain Hero

davetherave said:


> My mrs falls asleep during sex with me


Bad times Dave. Maybe you arent doing it right?

Fairplay to you for leaving this post unedited though! :tongue:


----------



## coldo

Yep fair play to him from me too.


----------



## evad

Captain Hero said:


> Bad times Dave. Maybe you arent doing it right?
> 
> Fairplay to you for leaving this post unedited though! :tongue:


you, my friend are a sweaty tw*t that still has half a garden vegetable in attendance :lol:


----------



## weeman

Mullen said:


> Probably get ripped here but i still fair play to him, Better than what he was before. *But there is no need for a sprayed on top and to pose holding up a drink to try and tense. I remember when i used to do that* :whistling: .


now lets not go overboard here,thats in a bodybuilders criteria contract you must sign upon taking up bodybuilding,i dont own anything other than a spray on t shirt :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mullen

weeman said:


> now lets not go overboard here,thats in a bodybuilders criteria contract you must sign upon taking up bodybuilding,i dont own anything other than a spray on t shirt :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well for actual bodybuilders i think thats fine. But for Kenzie? I think not.


----------



## Euroboy

timhanlondon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any info about Kenzie's training programme? I've looked but couldn't find anything online.
> 
> Thanks, T.


Been told by various sources he does the dub-step 3 days a week ! spinning classes in between and if you belive that crap you might just be interested in threads like this !


----------



## sizar

timhanlondon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any info about Kenzie's training programme? I've looked but couldn't find anything online.
> 
> Thanks, T.


why don't you spend sometimes get ur diet together so you can actualy do something stop looking for that guy's training .. just because his got what his got.. you think if you do his training you will get the same result ? .. everyone's different. every year your body change and react differently to training and diet .. so you have to tweak things to suit your body .. not just follow people.


----------



## Captain Hero

davetherave said:



> you, my friend are a sweaty tw*t that still has half a garden vegetable in attendance :lol:


Your observation skills are impressive


----------



## Joshua

Kenzie looks damn good IMO.

Fair dues to the guy - I wouldn't mind his rate of progress.

J


----------



## rs007

Brian, he looks way better than all the bicep boys in our gym :lol:

I think he would do alright in the classics, although may be too big :whistling:

I'd bum him, and maybe even let him bum me back


----------



## RedKola

I like him too!  :thumb:

Looks alot more grown up.


----------



## geeby112

Thats a huge change he was a skinny little runt, fair play to him, looks alot better then some sted heads here :whistling:


----------



## El Ricardinho

he is in pretty good nick, better than most on here that would be quick to shoot him down. seems like he has done it in a pretty quick timeframe. no doubt with some help from nap 50's but still....


----------



## geeby112

What seems good os that he still remained lean and bulked up where some just bulk up and remain bloaty


----------



## DNC

He looks in top nick if you ask me:thumb:

He was a complete string bean a couple of years or so ago.


----------



## BigStew

Why so many 'haters?'

Can anyone really say he don't look too bad? & who cares how he's done it or how quick?

Some people I've seen compete don't achieve his condition & so many wannabe's but could never be Arnie-a-likes at gym's up & down the country look a lot worse.


----------



## WRT

Looks better then most of the haters

*I still think he's a [email protected]


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> he's a [email protected]


 :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola

Awww, he's a wee cute boy that you just wanna hug and tug on his wee cheek! :lol:


----------



## MillionG

Looks good as far as biceps boys go.

Shame about the face.


----------



## strange_days

haha, that picture is hilarious. His legs look rubbish lol


----------



## Magic Torch

Hez bin on dem roids blud


----------



## Smitch

I think he looks pretty good. I don't think i'd ever have the dedication to get that ripped.

He's got a tiny little head which makes him look a bit stoopid but there's not a lot he can do about that though!


----------



## solidcecil

just found this pic of him aswel http://cm1.theinsider.com/media/0/73/88/KenzieS5.0.0.0x0.403x604.jpeg


----------



## solidcecil

and iv found his training blog http://kenziestraining.blogspot.com/


----------



## Smitch

solidcecil said:


> just found this pic of him aswel http://cm1.theinsider.com/media/0/73/88/KenzieS5.0.0.0x0.403x604.jpeg


That is a VERY gay pose.


----------



## Guest

South Champ Jnr said:


> Ummm am i the only person who thinks fair play?????
> 
> Yeah he probably does bicep curls in the squat rack, and yeah he probably wears a baseball cap and sweatbands whilst training, yeah he probably lifts his t-shirt up to mop his brow subsequently revealing his tensed abs...whilst holding a towel in his other hand, and yeah hes probs been training 8months and geared up for 7 months BUT at the end of the day he dont look bad for it! Infact id say he looks better than a HUGE majority of people who post on here!


I was goin to say the same thing myself!


----------



## noel

agree, he is in a band - minor celeb, in decent nick, half decent looking fella, no doubt a hit with a fair few young treacles...

bet hes bothered.... ;-) I mean he never came on here saying hey Im a BB.....

however I bet he does Biceps and Chest a lot


----------



## Guest

I bet he does! ha

The harsh reality is he probably does look better than the majority of those slagging him!

Im sure he will spare a thought of what people think when he leaves different clubs with different birds week after week!


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Kenzies routine....

Wake up. Sleepy 2nd's with whatever teen(s) he pulled last night

Get some one to make him breakfast.

Train upper body mod volume, mod intensity. Maybe take some anavar / winny or such like.

Get someone to amke him lunch.

Pop down to studio, work for 4 hours.

Get a KFC.

Home to change.

Go out for dinner somewhere nice with a semi-celeb girl.

Go out clubbing, inhale marching powder and many cocktails.

Get blown in the toilet by star struck club slut.

Pull some 17 r old slags, take home, viciously boff them for rest of the night under influence of many drugs.

Wake up. sleepy seconds with said girls....day begins again.

Sounds hellish bad to me.


----------



## jonnybinthemix

Wee G said:


> Kenzies routine....
> 
> Wake up. Sleepy 2nd's with whatever teen(s) he pulled last night
> 
> Get some one to make him breakfast.
> 
> Train upper body mod volume, mod intensity. Maybe take some anavar / winny or such like.
> 
> Get someone to amke him lunch.
> 
> Pop down to studio, work for 4 hours.
> 
> Get a KFC.
> 
> Home to change.
> 
> Go out for dinner somewhere nice with a semi-celeb girl.
> 
> Go out clubbing, inhale marching powder and many cocktails.
> 
> Get blown in the toilet by star struck club slut.
> 
> Pull some 17 r old slags, take home, viciously boff them for rest of the night under influence of many drugs.
> 
> Wake up. sleepy seconds with said girls....day begins again.
> 
> Sounds hellish bad to me.


  I'm jealous already!


----------



## GunnaGetBig

Not sure why people are slating him. He came over to our table in a club in london last year and he was looking quite big and obviously on a bulk. He's clearly leaned out since then. He's shorter than your average bloke so when you actually see him he looks a lot bigger and has obviously put in some hard work to get that size and condition.


----------



## strange_days

What's wrong with slating someone you don't like ? I resent him for being sucessful and having muchos money.

Just let me get on with flaming him and feeling good about it.

All this "holier than thou" stuff is just a bit much..


----------



## MrP

solidcecil said:


> and iv found his training blog http://kenziestraining.blogspot.com/
> 
> Lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kawikid

strange_days_uk said:


> haha, that picture is hilarious. His legs look rubbish lol


Lets see your leg pics hero.

He isn't claiming to be a bodybuilder. Obviously trains to impress the girls and look decent in a club. Bet he gets plenty fine teenass too.

If he'd joined and started a journal on here youd all be licking his ass. Plenty WOW MATE WELL DONE comments in the journals on here for guys pics who look p1sh compared to him.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Smitch

kawikid said:


> Lets see your leg pics hero.
> 
> He isn't claiming to be a bodybuilder. Obviously trains to impress the girls and look decent in a club. Bet he gets plenty fine teenass too.
> 
> If he'd joined and started a journal on here youd all be licking his ass. Plenty WOW MATE WELL DONE comments in the journals on here for guys pics who look p1sh compared to him.
> 
> :thumbdown:


 :beer:


----------



## treb92

Smitch said:


> I think he looks pretty good. I don't think i'd ever have the dedication to get that ripped.
> 
> *He's got a tiny little head which makes him look a bit stoopid but **there's not a lot he can do about that though*!


Sweedish head press?


----------



## strange_days

kawikid said:


> Lets see your leg pics hero.
> 
> He isn't claiming to be a bodybuilder. Obviously trains to impress the girls and look decent in a club. Bet he gets plenty fine teenass too.
> 
> If he'd joined and started a journal on here youd all be licking his ass. Plenty WOW MATE WELL DONE comments in the journals on here for guys pics who look p1sh compared to him.
> 
> :thumbdown:


Yes you raise some interesting points.

You have taken the moral high ground here, and I'm sure you are eagerly anticipating my tearful response, begging for forgiveness. However, this is not to be.

I am entitled to be a bloody minded bigot if I choose, and I do.

I do not profess to have a decent physique, indeed his upper body buffness is plenty more than I, however in that first pic his ar$e and legs look comical and I found it amusing.

You say "he isn't claiming to be a bodybuilder" - well neither am i !!

Kind sir, please refrain from offering insight in future unless carefully thought out and clearly presented. In this instance you have merely shown yourself to be an attention craving moral preacher.


----------



## douglas

hilarious reading all the haters. i think he's a bit of a cock personally, but dont mean im gunna start slating his appearance for his personality.

(yeah he has a small head......but most people end up having a pin head anyway) 



1russ100 said:


> The harsh reality is he probably does look better than the majority of those slagging him!


completely agree


----------



## Guest

kawikid said:


> Lets see your leg pics hero.
> 
> He isn't claiming to be a bodybuilder. Obviously trains to impress the girls and look decent in a club. Bet he gets plenty fine teenass too.
> 
> If he'd joined and started a journal on here youd all be licking his ass. Plenty WOW MATE WELL DONE comments in the journals on here for guys pics who look p1sh compared to him.
> 
> :thumbdown:


agreed. his **** would be definatley be licked if he posted that progress:lol:


----------



## jonnybinthemix

strange_days_uk said:


> Yes you raise some interesting points.
> 
> You have taken the moral high ground here, and I'm sure you are eagerly anticipating my tearful response, begging for forgiveness. However, this is not to be.
> 
> I am entitled to be a bloody minded bigot if I choose, and I do.
> 
> I do not profess to have a decent physique, indeed his upper body buffness is plenty more than I, however in that first pic his ar$e and legs look comical and I found it amusing.
> 
> You say "he isn't claiming to be a bodybuilder" - well neither am i !!
> 
> Kind sir, please refrain from offering insight in future unless carefully thought out and clearly presented. In this instance you have merely shown yourself to be an attention craving moral preacher.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pudj

your all one up on me I dont even know who he is  so I have nothing to compare, as I dont know what he looked like before, but if he went from 10 stone to 14 in 2 years good on him.Im guessing he will have had the best personal trainers and extra sups ect  and he would have had a top dietition, but then again if he did he should be in better shape imo, he obviuosly just wanted the buff look cant blame him really, young lad ect good look to him, you never know he may decide he likes bbing and turn pro


----------



## Captain Hero

I think the "hate" is being directed to him because he is or was assosciated with "Blazing Squad"


----------



## pudj

Captain Hero said:


> I think the "hate" is being directed to him because he is or was assosciated with "Blazing Squad"


Im guessing "blazing squad" is a bad band?


----------



## Captain Hero

pudj said:


> Im guessing "blazing squad" is a bad band?


You be the judge! 






Judging by the magazine he is in I would say that he definately does want to "flip reverse it" and that this statement is Hole-ly appropritate


----------



## pudj

didnt mind that actually thought it was ok not my cup of tea but easy to listen too was a bit confused as to which one is the guy were talking about though  .


----------



## MXD

he looks good


----------



## DNC

So.......

Anyone got his programme then??!!! :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## El Ricardinho

i always used to have a giggle at the flip reverese it song. thot it was mint.

i watched a buzzcocks he was on and he was prepared to rip the pis from himself so good luck to him. im sure he is concerned at the hating whilst pumpin the ar$e aff young celeb obsessed slags picked up down leicester square at the weekend.


----------



## evad

at the end of the day he doesn't look that bad

however you have to take into account the number of competing bodybuilders on here, the bar is a bit higher then "not looking that bad"

lighting, make-up, photoshop, etc have been used, with that i bet at least 50% of the members posting on here would at least rival his upper body physique if not better

as for the legs id say 90%


----------



## Brawlerboy

He looks fit! I would hehe


----------



## SK-XO

Imo he looks way to skinny. But thats the look that the "girl" likes, but suppose all of us are bodybuilders so we would prefer to look like something that girls go "omg wtf freak" :lol:


----------



## Guest

SK-XO said:


> Imo he looks way to skinny. But thats the look that the "girl" likes, but suppose all of us are bodybuilders so we would prefer to look like something that girls go "omg wtf freak" :lol:


girls said that when i was 9st :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

Dan said:


> girls said that when i was 9st :lol:


Lmfao, most girls up here (my age and below etc 16-20) love this look:










Fk knows y, but they love the skinny russel brand studenty people. awful.

And that cnut weighs like 5 stone with clothes on, pretty much a vegetarian sanwich. So you have it lucky Dan :lol:


----------



## Guest

he looks a dream compared to the norm down here :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

Lol link didnt work.


----------



## ba baracuss

He lookz hench innit blud lolz.

Someone gun him down yesterday.

I bet he has one of those unbearable fake gangster london voices that [email protected] footballers like defoe and wright-phillips have :cursing:

Init bruv an tingz :cursing:


----------



## Ashcrapper

this thread makes me laugh. you would think most the people posting in it are built like dorian yates


----------



## Guest

Fvck me. my old mate kenzie still getting slated?


----------



## dudz

SK-XO said:


> Fk knows y, but they love the skinny russel brand studenty people. awful.


Same down this way mate, see em everywhere with them skin tight jeans with leg diameters the size of my wrist. :laugh:


----------

